# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νεο μελος....

## Φάμπιο

Γεια σας κι απο μενα!
Απο οτι ειδα ειμαστε ολοι οι παλιοι καλοι γνωστοι και πολυ χαρηκα!
Ειμαι η Νικη και οπως μερικοι θα ξερετε εχω αρκετα ζωακια!
Εχω κοκατιλακια,παροτλετς,παρα  δεισια,λαβ μπερντς,μπατζακια και φυσικα τα αγαπητα μου καναρινακια!
Ολα ειναι ξεχωριστα και τα λατρευω αλλα η αδυναμια μου ειναι ο σκυλος μου ο Ματριξ,ο οποιος ειναι μαζι μου εδω και 9 χρονια!!!!!

Το φορουμ μεχρι στιγμης ειναι καταπληκτικο εχω ενθουσιαστει και αξιζει ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κι ενα ευχαριστω στα κοριτσια για την πρωτοβουλια τους!

----------


## vas

καλως τηη

----------


## mpikis

καλως ηρθες νικη!

----------


## maria ps

Γειά σου Νίκη

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες Νίκη.

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλώστηνα και απο εδώ! Καλά ποστ κοπελιά!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!!

----------


## fragos

καλησπερα Νικη καλως ηρθες!!!

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως την Νικη.

Αλλα γιατι δεν εβαλες το αλλο username σου?  ::  Σε ειχαμε συνηθιζει με το αλλο.. :roll:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Φωτακο κι εμενα δεν μου κολλαγε!!!!
Ασε που ειδα οτι ολοι ειχατε τα παλια σας και ζηλεψαααααα  ::  
Οποτε εγινε η αλλαγη!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Γεια σου κ σενα

----------


## jk21

καλως ηρθες γειτονισσα!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Καλως σας βρηκα ολους!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Ολους??????  ::

----------


## vas

parrotlets,cockatiels,zebras,shaft tails
budgies,lovebirds,canaries!
καλέ  ::   με έπιασε ναυτία  ::

----------


## Φανή

Καλώς όρισες!

----------


## evaluieva

γεια σου νικη παινεμενη κ στη χωρα ξακουσμενη χα  ::  χα
το μελος με τα πολλα νικ
μαφια σαν να λεμε...!  ::  
αντε να το αλλαξεις κ αλλου βρε...(το νικ)  ::

----------


## xXx

γεια σου Νίκηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!

----------

